# I think I just bought a Jag



## Scott ZHP (Jul 17, 2003)

Neighbor is selling it. Wife likes it. I made a half-hearted offer, I'm afraid he just might accept it. I need a Jag like a hole in the head. It is a pretty car.


----------



## Just Bryce (Sep 23, 2005)

Taurus or a real Jag ?


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

Pics or ban. 

:bigpimp:


----------



## Scott ZHP (Jul 17, 2003)

Just Bryce said:


> Taurus or a real Jag ?





Llando88 said:


> Pics or ban.
> 
> :bigpimp:


Sort of a real Jag, I guess. The X308 (XJ8) was developed under Ford ownership, but it's a real Jag chassis and engine. It's not the Forduar stuff like the new X or the S types.

This one is a long wheelbase Vanden Plas, it has burl wood (Grey Poupon) tray tables in the back.  I'm no stranger to British cars, but I really don't need another project; have a Triumph in about 10,000 pieces at the moment. This one will need timing chains (4) and tensioners soon. Joy. Oh, and ball joints. And wheel bearings. And trackrod ends and...


----------



## ish (Jan 23, 2007)

Tell the wife you'll buy her the Jag if she agrees to kinky back seat action for the life of the Jag !!!!


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

Just Bryce said:


> *Mondeo* or a real Jag ?


Fixed your post


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

Scott ZHP said:


> This one will need timing chains (4) and tensioners soon. Joy. Oh, and ball joints. And wheel bearings. And trackrod ends and...


Sounds like a real Jaguar to me. Sharp looking car. Few cars are nicer to ride in than an XJ, even one from the Ford years.

We briefly considered buying an E-type Series III I found on PistonHeads, but sanity returned and we got the MINI instead.


----------



## Scott ZHP (Jul 17, 2003)

Andrew*Debbie said:


> S
> We briefly considered buying an E-type Series III I found on PistonHeads, but sanity returned and we got the MINI instead.


Another neighbor has a Series I E-type. Same color as my MGB (Damask red). It's gorgeous. Why can't *that* neighbor be selling?

A *real* mini like Llando's Cooper, or a BMW?


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

> A *real* mini like Llando's Cooper, or a BMW?


Not a real Mini. That sanity thing again.

On the other hand we have a car that is both assembled in England and reliable.


----------



## swajames (Jan 16, 2005)

Love the XJ (current and prior generation). Very nearly bought one twice, and on both occasions the dealer and I being apart on what was a fair price was really the only reason. Nearly got a 2009 CPO XJ VDP earlier this year, great car to drive but we were about 3.5k apart on our numbers. I'm pretty sure I'll have one some day. Funny thing is the car I nearly bought took ages to sell after I moved on, and I'd have to suspect it sold for around my offer or less...


----------



## Elias (Jun 26, 2005)

I give Jaguar their due when it comes to car designs they make some of the best looking cars on the market today. As far as driving dynamics and and mechanical prowess of the vehicles, I would take a BMW or a Mercedes instead for the same money. I recently test drove the XJ and the XK and was not impressed with the handling or the chassis of either cars, just didn't have the same feel that I get from Mercedes and BMW, plus they wouldn't budge on the price so I passed.:tsk:


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

Scott ZHP said:


> Another neighbor has a Series I E-type. Same color as my MGB (Damask red). It's gorgeous. Why can't *that* neighbor be selling?


No kidding...the E type is the definition of gorgeous. The staggering thing is to consider that it looking like that fifty [email protected]$ing years ago! :yikes:

One of my earliest automotive memories as a teenage kid -- walking by the dealership and there is a new-to-the-market E type in the showroom. Copious drool! :yikes:

I've never driven one, or sat in one. I suppose I shouldn't -- don't want to burst any bubbles. :eeps:


----------



## captainaudio (Jul 17, 2007)

Elias said:


> I give Jaguar their due when it comes to car designs they make some of the best looking cars on the market today. As far as driving dynamics and and mechanical prowess of the vehicles, I would take a BMW or a Mercedes instead for the same money. I recently test drove the XJ and the XK and was not impressed with the handling or the chassis of either cars, just didn't have the same feel that I get from Mercedes and BMW, plus they wouldn't budge on the price so I passed.:tsk:


We have both a 335i E93 and a Jag XKR Coupe. The Jag will outperform the 335i and is far better at handling poor surfaces. The BMW was about 60% of the Jag is is certainly more than 60% as good but the Jag has a level of refinement that the BMW does not.


----------



## Elias (Jun 26, 2005)

captainaudio said:


> We have both a 335i E93 and a Jag XKR Coupe. The Jag will outperform the 335i and is far better at handling poor surfaces. The BMW was about 60% of the Jag is is certainly more than 60% as good but the Jag has a level of refinement that the BMW does not.


Ok lets see here, your comparing a $90,000 + vehicle to a $45000 + vehicle not a fair comparison in my book. I have driven both cars and in my book for 90 grand I would take an amg or M// car before I would buy an XKR, for the price of the XKR I expected a lot more and it didn't deliver. I will say this, the exterior design is gorgeous , looks great from almost any angle and has a great Aston Martin like appeal for a lot less money!


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

LMC said:


> I've never driven one, or sat in one. I suppose I shouldn't -- don't want to burst any bubbles. :eeps:


I have. Don't worry about bursting any bubbles.

On the other hand, driving a stock XJ-S was disappointing. We bought an e34 instead.


----------



## Coconutpete (Feb 7, 2008)

Nice! I always liked that style Jag.

Selling the X5 then? My wife and I decided we are going to buy a boat and my 330 just won't pull that.


----------



## 1Dreamer (Oct 23, 2004)

My mother sold this recently. It was close to flawless. Original owner, original paint/interior/engine, no accidents, about 118K miles. I think it had one small ding in the back right corner panel and a few cracks in the driver's seat leather, and that's it. Twas a beauty.


----------



## Scott ZHP (Jul 17, 2003)

Coconutpete said:


> Nice! I always liked that style Jag.
> 
> Selling the X5 then? My wife and I decided we are going to buy a boat and my 330 just won't pull that.


Nope X5 stays, it's the kidmobile.

So that makes 5 to fix... ZHP, X5, MGB, Spitfire and the Jag. Spit is in a thousand or so pieces, so that one doesn't really count.


----------

